# Bracelet boucle unique tressée.



## Jul59110 (2 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous. 
je suis à la recherche d’un bracelet tressé. 
j’ai pu le voir en Apple Store, mais 100€ ça me fait vraiment ch***.
J’ai des craintes sur la tenue du bracelet dans le temps. 
De ce fait je me suis tourné vers Amazon. Et alors la au niveau des avis, il y a de tout.

De ce fait je suis à la recherche de personnes qui ont eu ou ont un bracelet Apple ou autre, et que ces personnes puissent me donner leur avis.

merci d’avance.


----------



## JChris64 (3 Novembre 2021)

Jul59110 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> je suis à la recherche d’un bracelet tressé.
> j’ai pu le voir en Apple Store, mais 100€ ça me fait vraiment ch***.
> J’ai des craintes sur la tenue du bracelet dans le temps.
> ...


j'ai un bracelet tressé de la marque Band band. un bon compromis entre les bracelets Amazon (un peu cheap) et les Apple. 
ils sont identiques dans la mesure où les attaches sont les mêmes (en acier), qu'elles remontent bien vers le boitier en s'élargissant. En plus, ils sont garantis un an, le tout pour 59€...et c'est une marque française .
donc, si tu ne veux pas dépenser 99€ (sachant qu'en plus, il faudra que tu trouves la bonne taille, chose qui n'est pas évidente), c'est un bon compromis.
tu peux voir en photos sur le fil "montrez votre Apple Watch", en dernière page.


----------

